# Namensauflösung klappt nicht



## schleckerbeck (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

 hab ein seltsames Problem auf meinem Linux Server. Ich hab mich gestern bisschen mit den DNS Einstellungen gespielt. Also in der hosts und der resolv.conf rumgefummelt etc.pp Eigentlich hab ich alles wieder so eingestellt wie zuvor.
 Jetzt sind aber einige Hosts im Internet nicht mehr erreichbar. Weder über Ping noch über irgendwas anderes. google.de z.B. ist erreichbar. Aber suse.de nicht.
 Woran könnte das liegen?

 In der resolv.conf ist folgendes eingetragen:

```
nameserver 217.237.151.225
```
 
 Und die hosts sieht so aus:

```
127.0.0.1	   linux.local	 localhost
 meine.ip.adresse  linux   linux
```
 
 Hat wer ne Idee?

 Danke, sc.


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Stand die IP denn vorher schon als Nameserver drin?
Laut T-elebim ist das nämlich ein Proxy.... und der ist nicht dafür da um DNS Anfragen aufzulösen, sondern um Dateien zwischenzuspeichern.
Testhalber kannst Du ja auch mal versuchen die Webseiten nicht über die Domain, sondern über die IP aufzurufen.
Wenn es klappt, dann hat dein interner DNS Probleme einen externen DNS zu erreichen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Juli 2005)

Zwei kurze Tests konnten mir bestaetigen, dass auf unter der angegebenen IP auch DNS zu machen ist.
Der nMap hat mir angezeigt, dass Port 53 (DNS) offen ist, und auch der FQDN http://www.kde.org konnte erfolgreich von diesem Server aufgeloest werden.


----------



## schleckerbeck (25. Juli 2005)

Ja, wie gesagt, eine Hosts löst er einwandfrei auf, andere nicht. Woran könnte das liegen? Mein Problem ist halt, dass ich oft Dateien per wget runterlade, und jedesmal die IP Adresse rausfinden, und dann eintragen ist halt auch ned das wahre!

 Wenn Ihr noch irgendwelche conf dateien braucht, dann nur sagen!

 Danke euch, sc.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Juli 2005)

Ich hab den Server mal nach http://www.suse.de gefragt und die IP erhalten.
Hab aber nicht getestet ob die richtig ist.

Moeglicherweise hat dieser DNS ein paar Problemchen und liefert falsche Daten aus.

Vielleicht einfach mal einen dieser beiden probieren:
205.252.144.122
218.102.32.208


----------

